# New to deer hunting



## Jugglo (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey folks, Is a 243 a good starter deer rifle? Thanks


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as you are accurate and use 100 grain bullets. My wife has killed several pronghorns and deer with hers.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

yep


----------

